# PhD candidate vs. secret society trying to kill billions with WMD virus



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

*Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic. *

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But&#8230; never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

*Buy Population Elimination today. * https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A Genetics PHD candidate discovers his professor is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who have created an Ebola-hybrid virus that will kill six billion people.

The grad-student goes to the authorities but only one honest DHS analyst trusts him and an anti-populationist FBI agent wants him dead.

Can the grad-student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

A Genetics PHD candidate discovers his professor is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who have created an Ebola-hybrid virus that will kill six billion people.

The grad-student goes to the authorities but only one honest DHS analyst trusts him and an anti-populationist FBI agent wants him dead.

Can the grad-student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K., comes a thriller that will leave you wondering what is possible and who is responsible for stopping it.

A Genetics PHD candidate discovers his professor is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who have created an Ebola-hybrid virus that will kill six billion people.

The grad-student goes to the authorities but only one honest DHS analyst trusts him and an anti-populationist FBI agent wants him dead.

Can the grad-student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K. and Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a third thriller that will leave you wondering what is possible and who is responsible for stopping it.

A Genetics PHD candidate discovers his professor is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who have created an Ebola-hybrid virus that will kill six billion people.

The grad-student goes to the authorities but only one honest DHS analyst trusts him and an anti-populationist FBI agent wants him dead.

Can the grad-student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K. and Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a third thriller that will leave you wondering what is possible and who is responsible for stopping it.

A Genetics PHD candidate discovers his professor is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who have created an Ebola-hybrid virus that will kill six billion people.

The grad-student goes to the authorities but only one honest DHS analyst trusts him and an anti-populationist FBI agent wants him dead.

Can the grad-student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: JFK's Second Shooter, a former Top 100 Kindle Bestseller in 5 Amazon Thriller categories in the U.S. and U.K. and Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that will leave you wondering not just what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that will leave you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that will leave you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that will leave you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination. Free only for a limited time.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PHD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination. Free only for a limited time.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

That sounds like a good plot concept


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

geronl said:


> That sounds like a good plot concept


Thank you for the kind words.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

From the author of Conspiracy: Russian Assassins in America, a former Top 50 Kindle Bestseller in 3 Amazon Thriller categories, comes a thriller that leaves you wondering not only what is possible but also who is responsible for stopping it.

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa--a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia--a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University--the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa -- a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia -- a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University -- the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists. They want to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in the Conspiracy series. Each book stands alone on its own conspiracy. They may be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Eastern Sub-Saharan Africa -- a doctor discovers a young woman has a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus.

Virginia -- a billionaire hires his top mercenary to retrieve the doctor and a blood sample.

Harvard University -- the head of the Genetics department is part of a secret society of anti-populationists who wants to use the blood sample to reshape the future of humanity.

The Professor's top PhD student will do whatever it takes to stop them.

Can the student stop the greatest catastrophe in human history? Or, will the anti-populationists have a "great purge" and set the human race on a new course of their choosing?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination.

http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It's the third in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It's the third in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It's the third in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It's the third in my Conspiracy series. Each book stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of human history?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Find out in the thriller, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A is the book for you.

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A is the book for you.

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A is the book for you.

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

If you're looking for a book that will let you relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement, Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A is the book for you.

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=la_B00KUYQG3G_1_3?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1454990717&sr=1-3

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks for sharing, I have added your books to my Amazon Wish List


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thank you for your encouragement! I hope your wish(list) comes true.


----------



## CSWCLynn (Feb 17, 2016)

Lucian said:


> Thank you for your encouragement! I hope your wish(list) comes true.


You're welcome and thanks.

Sometimes, I think if I ever won the lottery, a good portion would be spent on books I'd love to read. Maybe the next thing would be a nice hotel with room service. Then I could read and not worry about cooking or cleaning.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola ravages the countryside of an African country in the midst of a civil war.

A woman survives not only the disease, but also soldiers burning her village and an animal attack.

She finds a clinic where a doctor examines her blood and sees she has a natural immunity to the disease.

The doctor is part of a group of anti-populationists who want to decrease the human population by 90%. With help from a mercenary, she's able to bring a diseased blood sample to America.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a Harvard PhD candidate in Genetics. His professor asks Fish to help him create a vaccine for a new, more dangerous, hybrid version of the virus in the blood sample.

When Fish discovers what's happening, he tries to stop the greatest catastrophe in human history from happening. The only ones helping him are DHS Analyst Danielle Lynette who believes him, FBI Special Agent in Charge Ronald Putnam who doesn't know what to believe, and Abdul Jasser a PhD candidate who disappears after a fire.

Will Fish stop the greatest Weapon of Mass Destruction imagined from going off? Or, will the Anti-populationists have their great purge and reshape the course of the human race?

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard. When he discovers his mentor is trying to eliminate 90% of the human population, he vows to stop him no matter what it takes.

Action, suspense, betrayal, and determination from Sub-Saharan Africa, to New England, to Mexico, will have you turning digital pages in this hard to put down Bio-Thriller.

Relax and escape into a story filled with bursts of adrenaline and excitement. Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my conspiracy series. Each novel stands on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

Population Elimination is a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series. It's not just a heart-pounding thriller with dramatic tension; the science behind it also makes you think.

Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

Xavier Fisher (Fish) is a PhD candidate in Genetics at Harvard who's life is on the right track. Then, a mysterious lab burns down, a fellow PhD candidate goes missing, and hard evidence of an Ebola virus that has never been seen before is recorded.

When Fish discovers his mentor is part of a secret cabal of anti-populationists trying to eliminate 90% of the human population with an Ebola-hybrid virus, he vows to stop them no matter how many times they try to kill him.

Fish won't make anyone's short list of characters who can save the world. And because he winds up going on the run, any allies Fish has are in and out of his life. But, never count-out a man who's smart, brave, and relentless.

If you enjoy Vince Flynn, Brad Thor, Brad Taylor, David McCaleb, C.G. Cooper, David Archer, Stephen Templin, Tim Tigner, Joshua Hood, Mike Ryan, and Russell Blake, you'll enjoy Population Elimination, a dynamic standalone thriller in Lucian's Conspiracy series.

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## T Franklin Beck (Aug 17, 2017)

As a PhD-trained scientist myself, this sounds very interesting. I'll definitely check it out!


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, T


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

More action than Clancy or Le Carre, less than Cussler or Patterson. Discover for yourself if Lucian is the Goldilocks of Thriller authors. Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Ebola is a disease. Genetically altered Ebola is a pandemic.

A PhD candidate in Genetics battles a secret society of anti-populationists who want to eliminate 90% of humans with a biological Weapon of Mass Destruction.

While making a vaccine, Xavier Fisher (Fish) discovers the disease its for was genetically manipulated and goes to the authorities. After surviving an attempt to kill him while under protective custody, Fish takes the fight to the society members on his own. As he learns more, he discovers the members' vaccinations have begun.

Will Fish stop them before they unleash their unstoppable weapon? Or will the evil cabal of anti-populationists kill billions and set the human race on a new path of their choosing?

Don't miss out. Buy Population Elimination today. https://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A/ref=asap_bc?ie=UTF8


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Gender: Male
Incognito
View Profile Personal Message (Online)

Re: PhD candidate vs. secret society trying to kill billions with WMD virus
« Reply #128 on: March 19, 2018, 04:45:15 PM »
QuoteModifyRemove
Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.

Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.

Action, drama, and a little bit of humor await you if you get Conspiracy: Population Elimination http://www.amazon.com/Conspiracy-Population-Elimination-Lucian-ebook/dp/B00RB0JI0A

It is the third in my Conspiracy series. Each novel is stands alone on its own conspiracy. They can be read in any order.


----------



## Lucian (Jun 8, 2014)

Lucian said:


> Prestigious members of a secret organization of anti-populationists have the blood sample of a woman with a natural immunity to a strain of the Ebola virus. They want to use it to create a vaccine to a genetically modified version of the virus and then set the virus loose.
> 
> Xavier Fisher has done everything he was supposed to do. He got good grades, stayed out of trouble, and set himself up for a good life. He's getting his PhD in Genetics from Harvard. When he finds out his professor wants to kill billions of people, Fish sets out to stop him by any means necessary.
> 
> ...


----------

